# Engine Swap advice All numbers matching car



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok here is my delima. I have a 1966 Tempest. It has the in line 6 OHC engine. The car is all original with the exception of the grill inserts. 

I would like to put a bigger motor in it before i get it painted. Nothing extreme maybe a 350 or small block 400. Everyone keeps telling me keep the original motor in the car or at least keep it for later. 

Not my thing......... I would never be able to the motor if it is not in the car. 

What is your thoughts on the engine swap? 


Also what kind of "MODS" have to be done to put a chevy motor in a tempest? 

Your input is valued 

Harry


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i put a 327 chevy in my 66 tempest. chevelle engine mounts bolt directly to the tempest crossmember. i never knew why, but it seemed that the engine tilted very slightly to one side. may have just been the beer. im not familiar with the six but the chevy has the starter and fuel pump on opposite sides from the poncho V-8. the battery will be on the wrong side and you will need a longer +cable. the fuel lines will come from the wrong side of the frame and need to be extended.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The transmission is also different and will need to be replaced with the chevy engine.
You could drop in a Pontiac 326, 350, 400, 455 motor with less changing around.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

V8's are a dime a dozen. OHC 6 cars are rarely seen. I would sell the car to someone who appreciates what it is and get a v8 car. That way, history is preserved and you will be happy. Also, a lot less work involved.


----------



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

Rukee said:


> The transmission is also different and will need to be replaced with the chevy engine.
> You could drop in a Pontiac 326, 350, 400, 455 motor with less changing around.


Will the transmisson mount to a Pontiac engine?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Dirty Deeds said:


> Will the transmisson mount to a Pontiac engine?


Yes, Pontiac, Olds and Buick have the same tranny to engine bolt pattern, chevy is on it's own so that's why the tranny would need to be changed. Some tranny's do have both bolt patterns but if your tranny is original, it won't. And if you do do this V8 conversion, please keep the 6cyl motor for future sale of the car. Pickle the motor before you pull it out so it will survive long term storage by running the engine at about 2500rpm and choke it out by pouring AFT into the carb opening until the motor dies out. That will coat all the internals and keep everything lubed and safe as long as the motor is wrapped up tight or kept indoors.


----------



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

My question is this.

What motors Size 350 to 455 with tranny can i put directly into the same motor and transmission mounts and wiring as the inline 6. 

I hae found several "Donor" cars that have verious engines in then that i can yank out and put in the tempest just not sure what will mount wth the lease ammount of altering of the car itself. I know of a 69K mile olds that has a 455 Rocket and three speed tansmission it it that i can get for 800.00 but im not sure what i will have to go through to make it fit in the car and run.

Thanks Harry


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont have any idea what is involved, but i like the way you think!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pontiac V-8s should bolt right in. Which ever engine you choose will need ALL the brackets and belts for the components on the front of the engine. You may also need the radiator and shroud. Exhaust of course will be different. Not sure if an Olds will bolt into the frame or not, but if not, you could always pull the stands off the frame from the donor car.
I wouldn't expect any engine to fit your old wire harness. Label the wires for the temp sensor, oil pressure switch, coil, alternator, etc and then shorten or lengthen the wires as need to the replacement engine.


----------



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the good news....

Now i either have to find a place to store this engine or someone that needs it.

Thanks Harry


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 326 from a 65 Tempest sitting in my garage. It has rebuilt heads and just needs the intake, carb and dist. I'm in CA if you want it.


----------



## Dirty Deeds (Jan 12, 2010)

*Engine*

Yeah im interested. Shoot me an Email @ [email protected] 


I am in Texas but i could have it trucked or come pick it up. 


Thanks Harry


----------

